# Still looking for salt spreader....



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

I got some feedback earlier on the meyer mini and the meyer mini Jr salt spreader. For the size and limits of my operation either of these units is going to be good for my operation. The price for the mini is about 1400 from the local dealer and about 1200 for the Jr. 1st are these prices out of line, because he is the only meyer dealer within about 150 miles of my operation. @nd, has oanyone bought the buyers spreader from the northern tools company. It costs considerably less, and looks as if it is very comparable with the meyers unit. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all... God I wish we would get some white stuff here........Soon...

Thanks
Chief plow


----------



## ohiolawnguy (Dec 20, 2001)

we use western spreaders, even though they csted more than a meyers. if i recall, we paid 1700 for last one we bought. reason being, is that the western has a larger capacity, and the motor is extremely easy to take off and service. price for those meyer spreaders seems kinda high to me but not outrageous.. as for the buyers, i know of 2 people around here who have them, and both seem to be relatively happy with them.


----------



## RCIPlow (Mar 3, 2001)

Chief, we use the Buyers spreader from Northern Tool. Think we paid about $400.00 last season. Works Great! You know sometimes prices have a lot to do with the name. Also, when we did buy the Buyers unit, my local plow dealer was selling it for almost $300.00 more! Definately buy through Northern Tool.
Regards,
Tim McGonigal
RCI
Atco, NJ


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

The $400 one at northern isnt the same one that your local dealer sells for $800. Your 400 one is basicaly a feed spreader rebadged during the winter for salt.

IMO even the 800 one isnt worth the trouble it takes to open the box.


----------



## RCIPlow (Mar 3, 2001)

Lawnguy, not really sure what you are speakin of. My Buyers unit from Northern Tools was same as the one my local plow dealer sells. It's a 55 gallon drum with electric spreader. Lid is easy to open.
This is just my oppinion
Tim
RCI


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

We have a few meyer mini's, the truck that I drive actually has the buyers on it. They are very similar. The hopper can hold 700lbs of dry salt.

I rather have a truck with a two stage spreader, that has the ability to use bulk material.

Northern is a good source. The meyer dealer here sells the mini for $1000 and I know they can be found for $800 through Northern and other companies.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Chief Plow - Right now I'll make you a deal on a Fisher ProCaster 2 yard sander with an 11 hp Honda. Used very, very little.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*Anything will do for now.*

Chief. Naturally if we all had the dough we would all buy the biggest and the best. We started out with a Grotech spreader 11 years ago on the back of my 76 Hiboy Ford. That spreader made us LOTS of money. We moved up to the SnowEx 1075 spreaders 4 years later. The Grotech wasn't as prettty so we put it on the shelf. We bought one of the older Buyers that is just a square box for $300 bucks a couple of years ago. We just pulled the Grotech off the shelf this season, refurbished it and began using it again. We run a 50/50 mix of salt/sand or chemical/sand on several of our properties. The trick is to dump a very small amount of salt or chemical in first to more or less clog the outlet. Then dump 1 bag of sand on one side and whatever else on the other. We buy sand in either 50 or 80 lb bags from Lowes, Home Depot, etc. Go for the cheapest first. (It's more or less all the same). The only bad thing about this method is that most sand comes in Paper bags. So you gotta keep them dry or trow them away. Wet or even damp sand will not go through the unit. It bridges and clogs. (unless you have a vibrator) [not sure on this one cause we haven't got a vibrator but will soon and will definatly find out].

Bottom line. Some will say no and some will say yes. Personally, I'd go with the $800 Buyers in Northern catalog for now. You will be amazed at how much more money you will make by spreading. No Joke, Spreading for us is well over 60% of our income. We clear over 100 properties, all shapes and sizes.

In case you really want it. The price for the Meyer spreaders are right in line.

The number one key to remember regarding ANY spreader is keep it CLEAN. Wash it well after each event. Rust sucks and salt KILLS! Good luck.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks all,

I guess I have to decide what I will do soon. I appreciate everyone's input... Again, thanks happy plowing....

Chief Plow


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

My feeling is that if you want to spread sand, get a 2 stage tailgate or v-box.

The money you will spend on sand from the home depot, and bags of salt will cost soo much more than bulk sand/salt mix. Figure your cost difference, and i bet the increased cost, for the bagged material will equal the cost difference between a 1 and 2 stage tailgate.

For the ultimate spreading experience go with a v-box. 

Geoff


----------

